# Magazine ???



## R.J.01013 (Sep 25, 2011)

Is the mag for a 92f the same as a 92FS?
TKS,
R.J.


----------



## Ric70506 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes. The general concensus is that the three best 92F/92FS magazines are Beretta factory magazines, MDS magazines, and Mec-Gar magazines. Anything else is not recommended and is considered by most to be junk. Check CDNN for some good deals on Beretta and Mec-Gar magazines.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, all 92 series magazines will work in all 92's and M-9's including the 17 round magazines for the 90-two and the 92-A1.


----------



## R.J.01013 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks and good shooting,
R.J.


----------

